# Need help and information on how to become an opera singer.



## VeeVee (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm veevee & I'm 19. i discovered i had the opera singing voice just a few years back in high school, d most i do with dis great talent is to mimic cartoon characters or sing to just a few people who happen to know that the opera voice is a priceless gift. i have never had any form of voice training b4 but yet i have tried in my own little ways tried to train my voice to my best knowledge. Because of the critics i get, i have grown so shy to even let people know i have the voice, but i have decided to take a step further to seek help through this forum. In my country, not much people listen to classical music(i must confess i don't know a whole lot of classical songs too.) And for this reason, when i try to sing, i get a whole lot of discouraging comments. i was surfing the net a few days back and came accross this sight, at first i encountered a few difficulties in joining. i am therefore using this medium to beg whoever is reading this post and has information on how i can become a world known opera singer. i am a Nigerian and every information you help me with would be very important. Thanks.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*How can I become a world known opera singer?

*Time is fleeting, veevee. At age 19, you lag behind many with similar aspirations.

Perhaps an organization such as MUSON can help. Good luck.

http://www.m-u-s-o-n.com/


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

It's great to hear that there is interest in western classical music in Nigeria , and that there's an organization which tries to promote it there . I don't know if there are any competent voice teachers 
for opera anywhere in your country, but I suggest that you try to find one and ask advice from him or her ,and get some feedback about your voice .But you need to be prepared for a frank evaluation of your that voice and potential .
If possible , try to contact a reputable voice teacher in America and Europe from one of the music schools there . Possibly you could make a tape 
of your singing and send it there , or even make a video if can . I hope you have access to CDs of great opera singers of the past and present to learn from . Listen carefully to the recordings of such greats as Callas, Renata Tebaldi, Leontyne Price, Zinka Milanov, etc. I hope the Nigerian classical music foundation can help you in your endeavors . Best of luck !


----------

